# OCI for kids



## raghavz (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have OCI and NZ citizenship and my wife is still indian citizen. Our daughter was born in NZ and she is NZ citizen. Our son was born in Australia and is Australian citizen. 

Can I get OCI for my kids?

Thanks 
Sunny


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes.

Earlier OCI was meant for people like you and your wife who opted for foreign citizenship. PIO was meant for our children who were born overseas and were given citizenship at birth by that country.

Recently Indian government merged both of them and they are called as OCI card only.

You just need to google about OCI in your nearest city. In most cases it is handled by VFS global services.


----------



## jasonrebello (Apr 24, 2016)

*Need Info*



raghavz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have OCI and NZ citizenship and my wife is still indian citizen. Our daughter was born in NZ and she is NZ citizen. Our son was born in Australia and is Australian citizen.
> 
> ...



Hi Sunny,

I was wondering if you managed to get any information on getting an OCI Card for your baby.

My partner and I are both Indian nationals (with Aussie PR) and our little fella has got his Aussie Passport.

The VFS site talks about signatures etc. I don't see any mention about procedure for minor.

Will appreciate your reply.

Thanks!


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Folks - I am going to be in a similar boat. Any update on how to get an OCI for a minor ? Especially signatures, authority letter, whether visiting the office/ couriering is suggested etc. ?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Hi Folks - I am going to be in a similar boat. Any update on how to get an OCI for a minor ? Especially signatures, authority letter, whether visiting the office/ couriering is suggested etc. ?


Hi Shanky,

Have a look at these discussions about OCI: 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...118-visa-british-baby-india.html#post14784622

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lding-google-page-ranking-2.html#post14821858

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...nship-baby-born-australia-5.html#post14695074

Hope you can contact the people here who posted about OCI. Hope it helps you!


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

shanky123 said:


> Hi Folks - I am going to be in a similar boat. Any update on how to get an OCI for a minor ? Especially signatures, authority letter, whether visiting the office/ couriering is suggested etc. ?


1) Signature depends on how old is the kid, for infants, ideally it should be thumb impression. 
we made our 5 year old to write her name, the way she would write.
2) you can send everything via AusPost (we did not send it via courier as it was charging lot of money). VFS needs one express courier envelope to send the OCI card (which you cant avoid).

3) If you have sent the application by post, then only way they send the OCI card is post/courier.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey aarohi, did you have to get your kids' birth certificate apostiled by Indian authorities before you submitted your application? The current guidelines indicate that but I am trying to understand if it's a hard requirement as it would be another time taking process.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> Hey aarohi, did you have to get your kids' birth certificate apostiled by Indian authorities before you submitted your application? The current guidelines indicate that but I am trying to understand if it's a hard requirement as it would be another time taking process.


Hello,

Yes, every document needs to be notarized by authorised notaries in the country of residence. If you live outside of india then whoever has authority to sign the document as notary can do the job.

If you are living in Australia then any Justice for Peace "JP" person can do it.


----------

